
Windows 7 at 1.5% of computers connected to the Internet - iamelgringo
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9138798/Vista_peaks_starts_decline_in_share_as_Windows_7_surges
======
hitonagashi
I wonder if Steve Ballmer considers this 1.5% as also a rounding error...

